# Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

OK GUYS
I GOT A MEETING AND TOURNAMENT SCHEDULE IN PLACE
GO TO MY ON LINK AT WWW.CRAPPIE.COM STATE OF OHIO FORUM.
I THINK I HAVE A GREAT START ON THIS CLUB THANKS TO RUSS BAILEY AND
MARK GROMLOVITS. THANX GUYS.
TIM


----------

